# Moving to Qatar



## Teeup (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello All,

I am based in UK, working in a senior finance role and have around 13 years experience. I am thinking of moving to Qatar and wanted to know what are the best sources / routes for applying for jobs in Qatar.

Upon speaking to an international recruiter in Dubai (appreciate not Qatar), initial response was that most employers would look at candidates based in the local market.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Somi


----------



## yas10 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi ,

I also work in a senior finance role in the UK and have been thinking about Dubai/ Qatar. I too have been told that companies tend to recruit generally by recommendations. Apparently agencies or not a big thing over there. This might be more difficult than I thought....


----------

